# UCLA Professional Program in Producing?



## doudou8310 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi everybody,

I've applied to the MFA in Producing offered at UCLA but did not make it.

I was however offered to enroll in their Professional Program in Producing.

That looks very appealing but before jumping in, I'd like to know if anybody here either did it or heard anything (good or bad) about it...

Thanks!


----------



## Steven He (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi doudou8310

I was also offered to enroll in Professional Program in Producing. I am 28, from Beijing, China. 

Based on the courses and instructors they mentioned in the email, I prefer to go right now,but I am also eagerly to get more information of it.

Maybe we can be classmates   . Best luck!

my e-mail: nihuo300234@126.com


----------



## doudou8310 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi Steven,

Maybe we will indeed!

I'm still waiting to find out where I'm gonna end up before enrolling in the program but if I can, I think I'll join...

Take care!


----------

